# TV Documentary: Does your pet hate the vet?



## Katy Bigley (May 19, 2015)

Hi all,

We are making an exciting new documentary for a major terrestrial broadcaster and we are looking for pets with severe cases of vet phobia. If you think your pet fits the bill and you might be interested in finding out a bit more information then please get in touch with us via email, we may be able to help!

Have you had to change vets, or maybe you have a pet who needs treatment but you're driven to despair and need some expert help.

Whether your pet goes to extreme measures to avoid treatment, or perhaps you've devised a special method to get your pet to the vet, we'd love to hear from you!

Whether they are large, small or unusual, get in touch!

contact [email protected]

Thanks so much,

Katy


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Would you please explain in more detail about the nature of the documentary?
Would you stage fake vet visits that would unnecessarily stress our pets?
Would the vet visit take longer or be more stressful due to the camera crew needing extra shots?
Will you be providing solutions to make the vet visit less stressful for the pet?

I do not believe anyone will agree to partake in this if it will cause their pet any unnecessary stress, and if someone would, I would very much doubt their dedication to their pet.
So please explain what exactly you have in mind,


----------

